# Suche D3 Gästepass



## ShakesB (17. Juni 2012)

Hey,

ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn vielleicht einer von euch noch nen Diablo3 Gästepass übrig hat, damit ich mir das spiel mal anschauen kann.

Vielen Dank.

MfG


----------

